

Demand Media IPO Opens Up ~33% - ohashi
http://www.google.com/finance?q=NYSE:DMD

======
ohashi
I don't understand why though. The financials filed with SEC showed it's not
profitable (they've been losing money, less of it each year, but still losing
money).

The business model of content farms is questionable in terms of how long it
will last. What was interesting was they claimed to be dependent on Google for
only about ~20% of their revenue. A lot is coming from registrar business
(eNom).

Would/did you buy demand media? why?

